# My first go with GoPro studio



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

The park stuff is not bad, and when the camera is not on your head it's alright, but honestly it's hard to watch because of all the screen shaking. Might want to consider moving the cam from teletubby position to on the side; just so you can get a bit of your helmet or face in the shot and give a fixed point of reference. I find like that you still can get shakes but for whatever reason giving your eyes something to lock onto you don't get that sea sick kind of feeling as bad or at all. Some transitions between clips would make it a little more interesting as well. Would be a nice touch to sort of introduce the vid, like I mean show like a panoramic shot of the mountain and some text letting us know where it is or something along those lines.


----------



## fr0z1k (Dec 2, 2013)

freshy said:


> The park stuff is not bad, and when the camera is not on your head it's alright, but honestly it's hard to watch because of all the screen shaking. Might want to consider moving the cam from teletubby position to on the side; just so you can get a bit of your helmet or face in the shot and give a fixed point of reference. I find like that you still can get shakes but for whatever reason giving your eyes something to lock onto you don't get that sea sick kind of feeling as bad or at all. Some transitions between clips would make it a little more interesting as well. Would be a nice touch to sort of introduce the vid, like I mean show like a panoramic shot of the mountain and some text letting us know where it is or something along those lines.


I really appreciate your comment 
First of all i didn't know i am going to make a video out of the mix so i didn't try hard to get something too good out when shooting.
I can't move it from teletubby to the side cause it feels uncomfortable  I might add a board mount this year :nerd:
Also my monopod broke after the only part with the monopod in the video so i didn't manage to get any more "selfie" footage, i got a new and better one so hopefully this year it would be better.
Regarding the introduction i agree 100%, the reason i didn't do it was due to the fact that this is a mix from 3 years without any rational order between them so an introduction would be strange. This year i'll create a video only of this year, so there will surely be an intro.
This year i will try harder to create video worthy footage, more videos using the monopod and with a real intro. >


----------

